# JSF dataTable Position feststellen



## seppitm (17. Apr 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes problem:
Ich habe eine JSP seite mit einer dataTable die ein ListDataModel enthält. (Das projekt ist für eine Bücherverwaltung.)

ich gebe es in folgender form aus:

```
Name    ISBN    Status    Von
Test1    xxx      Hier
test2     xxx     verloren
```
Jetzt möchte ich das wenn man auf status klickt also auf einen Status man ihn neu einstellen kann Dafür muss ich das aktuelle buchelement nehmen und den nenen status setzen + den user reinschreiben...

meine frege wie kann ich das realisieren wie komme icha n das gewünste objekt dran?

so sieht mein link bei status aus:
<h:commandLink value="#{book.status}" title="Add borrow" action="???" />

danke im vorraus.


----------



## gex (17. Apr 2009)

Siehe http://www.java-forum.org/web-tier/81510-java-server-faces-formular-mit-datatabel.html#post507363
(inkl. Nachpost betr. e.getComponent()).


----------



## seppitm (20. Apr 2009)

Nein hab es einfacher gelöst:
Habe einfacher gemacht:

ich habe eine select methode geschrieben in meine managed bean:


```
public String select() {
        Object buffer = allBookList.getRowData(); //allBookList ist mein DataModel
        if (buffer instanceof Book) {
            Book myBook = (Book) buffer;
        }
   
        return null;
    }
```

und habe diese auf die action gemacht von meinem command link ;-)


----------

